# 18x8 ET35 or ET45 for MK6?



## Focus2.0T (Nov 20, 2009)

If I want the wheels now, I'd have to go with ET35. The front would poke a little bit but not sure how bad. ET45 won't be available until next month.

The wheel in question:


----------



## scottmk6 (Feb 9, 2011)

go with the 45....... i have 41 and the rears are flush and the front poke out a little..... if your lowered..... you will need narrower tires to fit in the wheel wells with 35's or you will hit the wheel well on bumps.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

LMK if you want those Avant Garde's, I can lock you up a set for as soon as they arrive.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Do the ET35s for a nice aggressive yet functional fitment.

215/40s.


----------

